# Acana Dog Food vs. Blue Wilderness vs. TOTW



## Lola's Momma (Feb 11, 2017)

I am trying to switch my 4 year old pit dog from raw back to a kibble. Raw was getting too expensive and she was being too picky with it. 

I contacted a nurtrionist that said to try Acana. I bought s bag of Blue Wilderness before I heard back from her since I could not find ehat I originally want (TOTW) at the pet store. A few months ago when I was waiting for a raw shipment I bought some really expensive high protein kibble to feed my dog but it never seemed to fill her. Before I buy the next bag of dog food what are everyone's thoughts on the 3 brands. I want healthy but also something that will leave her satisfied. It broke my heart before when she was continually hungry.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Lola's Momma and welcome to the forum. All three are good brands. I would base my choice on how the meal agreed with your dog's system. Some brands can give the dogs diarrhea or bad gas and on some dogs it doesn't matter. See if one brand or another satisfies the dogs hunger. 

The real important thing to remember here is not to change the dogs diet too quickly. When switching from raw or even between different dog food brands it has to be done very gradually. Mix just a little of the new food in with what the dog is eating now and then gradually add less of the old food and more of the new food. 

If the dog is getting 2-3 cups of dry meal a day, that's plenty. I have one that always acts hungry but she does just five on two and a half cups of dry meal per day.

FWIW, I feed mine Diamond Lamb and Rice.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I feed ToTW Pacific Stream and all three of mine love it. They all get 2-3 cups a day as well and always eat like they've been starved their whole lives and act hungry all the time! Little manipulators they try to be but they do fine. The pups are both nice and trim and Ciara is finally losing some weight and looking better every day.

~Jess


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Acana is the better quality as it uses locally sourced ingredients. I'm not a fan of Blue Buffalo anymore since they sold out. TOTW is a good food too, most of Diamond's foods are decent. I feed my kibble eater 4Health grain free which is also a Diamond food.


----------

